# American Adventure is over



## Forestboy (Feb 19, 2007)

Well its finally over we've covered all 48 lower states of America with Alaska & Hawaiai left to do, both of which
we intend to do but in a small hired RV for Alaska and a short break after to Hawaiai.
We've travelled 55000 miles approx half in the RV and half in the tow car.The whole thing from start to finish has 
taken three and half years with 14 months actually spent travelling in America. We never stayed in one place more 
than a week and tried to stay off the interstate as much as possible so we could see the real America and meet real
Americans from all walks of life, and we sure did that. We met some really amazing people and were treated with 
kindness and genuine friendship everywhere we went and have made friends and acquaintances for life.We met and visited
with the Amish people in up state New York who were really nice to us and amazed Jan with the quilts they make, no sewing
machine like her their's are all done by hand. We went to the Grand Ol Opri, Graceland, Tupelo, Beale St Memphis, The White House, hiking in the mountains & Grand Canyon, white water rafting on the Colorado river got drunk with a bunch of Hells Angels in Tombstone, who turned out to be cops and still e-mail us. The list of things we experienced just goes on and on.
We only felt threatened once and that was in California which was the least friendly place we visited yet also one 
of the most stunning it also has some of the most aggresive arrogant drivers I've encountered in my life. 

We managed to visit all the major state parks and a lot of lesser known ones as well, Yellowstone, Yosemite, Big Bend,
Grand Canyon, Rocky Mountain, Smokey Mountain, Blue Ridge Mountain, Bryce, Zion, Arches, Canyonland, Petrified Forest, etc
etc.
We saw an incredible array of wildlife including;
Grizzly Bear, Brown Bear, Black Bear, Elk, Moose, Pronghorn plus numerous other deer. Wolves, Coyote, Fox,
Otter, Beaver, Armadillo, Porcupine, Racoon, Chipmunk, strange looking Squirrel,Pikas, Big Horn Sheep, Marmot.
Snakes of all sizes from 12 inches to 3 or 4 feet. Birds of all sorts Pelicans (my favourite) Eagle, Buzzard, Vulture
Bluebird, Hummingbird, Woodpecker, Yellow Headed Blackbirds, Owls. Dolphin, Whale, Seal, Mullet, Trout, Bass.

We camped on the beach and in the high mountains at 10000ft we wildcamped and used a variety of sites the quality of which can
vary quite a lot from the ridiculously expensive and well equipped to a trailerpark that looks like a ghetto.We camped on the 
Atlantic coast the Pacific coast the Canadian border and the Mexican border the Continental Divide. 
We crossed the high plains at a mile high the huge praries in the Dakotas which roll on forever, the Bonneville Salt Flats, 
the White Sand Desert, Death Valley, the Hoover Dam, Glen Canyon, Grand Canyon, Niagara Falls. We visited cities Nashville, 
Memphis, New Orleans, Houston, Denver, Washington Dc, LA, Beverly Hills, Hollywood, San Francisco, San Diego, Salt Lake City, 
San Antonio, St louis etc etc. 

We experienced a range of weather from a months rain in 2 days to freezing temperatures, gale force winds that you could'nt 
drive in, sandstorms in Utah, temperatures way above 100 in Texas & Arizona and most of all the night in the bunker hiding
from the Tornado that caught us in "tornado ally" Mississippi.

The lists of sights goes on forever the memories will never fade, the 6000 photos are a permanent reminder of our adventure.
If anyone is considering touring America my advise is do it, but you need plenty of time to take it all in, after 14 months 
and 55000 miles we barely scratched the surface. If you think a couple of month trip doing 5000 to 10000 miles will see America 
you're wrong that'll be a whistle stop trip taking photos of sign posts as you zoom past. You could take 5 years and still 
not see it all. 

Travelling in a 55ft outfit (rv & suv) was easy, we only had to unhook the car twice because of mistakes, but it has convinced me 
America is the only place for RVs hence selling mine here.Campgrounds are everywhere and easy to get on and find, no need to book
the only time we struggled was 4th July weekend. 

Did it cost a fortune?
No
We waited until the exchange rate was in our favour then bought, and haggled as hard as hell and achieved 50% off asking price.
We've done the same when selling, the exchange rate suited us so we sold.
Fuel is cheap we saved a lot by having a smallish SUv that averaged 27 mpg plus kept mileage low on both vehicles so we achieved
great residual value on both when selling.
Food is cheap to buy and we only eat out occasionally. We shopped for flights to get best deals which meant having to change once
each time but worth it for the saving which was always at least 30% to 40% each time over a direct flight.


Now I've got to buy a motorhome for the UK & Europe but it will be a European probably German this time. We are planning
to spend some time in the alps skiing and then through Europe and Scandinavia to the top of Norway hopefully next year.
If anyone is planning a USA trip I have all the contacts you'll ever need just ask.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

WOW!!!

What can I say, bet there's not many who have done a trip like that, or are there ????????????


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

My flabber is ghast! did you do a blog - its on my dream list which will be in 6 years 3 months.

Greenie


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

motormouth said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> What can I say, bet there's not many who have done a trip like that, or are there ????????????


Yep, dunnitt but a few years now. See my site below and 'Our RV Travels'.

Ray.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow! Haven't done it but did do 3 months in Arizona which was wonderful and left us wanting more. My husband would go back in a flash to spend a few years there but I don't want to leave my family here for that long. I best make sure he doesn't read the OP otherwise I will have a problem on my hands. It's even making me rethink because the Arizona trip was terrific and a taster of what could be and reading the post just gets it all going again.
We have only just decided to go fulltiming here perhaps that needs a rethink!
Sal


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

MyGalSal said:


> Wow! Haven't done it but did do 3 months in Arizona which was wonderful and left us wanting more. My husband would go back in a flash to spend a few years there but I don't want to leave my family here for that long. I best make sure he doesn't read the OP otherwise I will have a problem on my hands. It's even making me rethink because the Arizona trip was terrific and a taster of what could be and reading the post just gets it all going again.
> We have only just decided to go fulltiming here perhaps that needs a rethink! Sal


Hi Sal,
Can't interest you in a 2 bed apartment in Mesa either to buy or rent?

Ray.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*hire*

Driver for Hire, PM for details!

Clean License, Never had a single Endorsement or Point

TM 8)


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Seriously jealous 8O 

Well done and thanks for the post 

Karl


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Great stuff, Forestboy, but looking forward to the proper blog!  :wink: 

Dave


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for the offer Ray but no thanks. Feeling very happy and excited since we have decided to full time and rent out our flat here in Ayr. Can't wait to get out of the bricks and mortar and into my tin/plastic/polystyrene box - preferably overlooking some beautiful countryside listening to the sheep instead of all the traffic going by. F-T day is 1 October. Currently in throws of organisation - wrapped round spending August in Lakes then Germany! 

Now if you had asked if I were interested in an RV I might have had to put my plans on hold and wonder which country to full time in! When we holidayed in Arizona we hired an RV from Cruise America and picked it up in Mesa. We got a bit of a shock when we picked it up and saw the paint job on it!

I have very good friends who live on South Dobson Road, Mesa.

Sal


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

............and we thought six months would be enough !

Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Forestboy (Feb 19, 2007)

DABurleigh said:


> Great stuff, Forestboy, but looking forward to the proper blog!  :wink:
> 
> Dave


Never done a blog Dave would'nt know where to start.
Loads of people have asked us to because so far we've visisted 4 continents & 42 countries including touring Asia on a motorcycle.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Fantastic trip. I think you're right to do it in stages, and you're also right to take time to get under the skin of the country. Congratulations  

Gerald


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

MyGalSal said:


> Thanks for the offer Ray but no thanks. Feeling very happy and excited since we have decided to full time and rent out our flat here in Ayr. Can't wait to get out of the bricks and mortar and into my tin/plastic/polystyrene box - preferably overlooking some beautiful countryside listening to the sheep instead of all the traffic going by. F-T day is 1 October. Currently in throws of organisation - wrapped round spending August in Lakes then Germany!
> 
> Now if you had asked if I were interested in an RV I might have had to put my plans on hold and wonder which country to full time in! When we holidayed in Arizona we hired an RV from Cruise America and picked it up in Mesa. We got a bit of a shock when we picked it up and saw the paint job on it!
> 
> I have very good friends who live on South Dobson Road, Mesa.Sal


We had friends who rented from Cruise America also in Mesa Sue.
Although it seemed the RV was new there were many things wrong with it and as soon as they connected to mains water many joints blew apart.
They made a list of all the faults and got one of their six weeks free.

Our condo is just across the road from Cruise America. I'm hoping to go there next Jan/Feb.

Ray.


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

hi it sounds like you had a good time but sorry its not for me .
having worked for the U S A goverment for 17 years i dont think i could stand to see any of them when i pack up work .
and i can get amarican citizenship .it comes with the job if i want it.
but i does sound like you had a good time


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Fantastic trip and a great post! So glad you had a good time!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Yanks*



firewood said:


> hi it sounds like you had a good time but sorry its not for me .
> having worked for the U S A goverment for 17 years i dont think i could stand to see any of them when i pack up work .
> and i can get amarican citizenship .it comes with the job if i want it.
> but i does sound like you had a good time


OH! Why?

TM


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello Forestboy

What an impressive post. Are you thinking of a www site or will you consider to post a blog of the trip? There are many of us who would love to read more about you trip.

We wish you well and hope you enjoy Europe.

Many thanks

Westkirby01


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Yanks*



teemyob said:


> firewood said:
> 
> 
> > hi it sounds like you had a good time but sorry its not for me .
> ...


why i work for the yanks its the money.


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

yes, do a blog.
Hurry up


----------

